# November Water Skiing



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2010)

Coming through Hannawa Falls New York yesterday I spotted this boat pulling a skier who fell, the picture is a cell phone pic so it's not great, the skier is getting in the back of the boat in this picture.


zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 3, 2010)

Zap, some folks learn slowly... Makes me shiver just thinking about it.


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 3, 2010)

When I was up last week it was warmer.  Isn't it cold this week?  It was snowing when I left Saturday in the morning.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> When I was up last week it was warmer.  Isn't it cold this week?  It was snowing when I left Saturday in the morning.



Spliter I think it was about 35 yesterday.


zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Zap, some folks learn slowly... Makes me shiver just thinking about it.



Makes me shrink just thinking about it.


zap


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 3, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> wood spliter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! :ahhh: That's cold to be in and out of the water.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 3, 2010)

I have skied the waters of upstate NY every month except January and February at one point or another.  The initial drop in is a little rough until the wetsuit warms up.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 3, 2010)

I used to try and see how late in the season I could swim off the boat in the Lower Hudson. My record is October 26 about 10 years ago. It was one of those nice, warm early fall days and I was out on the boat enjoying the warm sun. I jumped in the water to cool off. Once I hit the water, I was sure I would be dead from hypothermia in seconds! Holy crap it was cold! I was out very fast! I won't be trying to beat that record. I was NOT wearing a wet suit.


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 3, 2010)

Right now, as of 7:00 EDT -
 air temp   =  49 F
water temp = 58 F

South Shore L.I.; Atlantic sea temps...


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 4, 2010)

I could go in the water once and stay in for a while. But your in and out when water skiing.  I've done winter scuba diving wet and dry.  Its always worse when you come out.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I routinely swam up to november when i was younger.  Lake water temps stay warmer than the air does.  I have seen people out in wet suits too...or is that dry suits??


----------



## dloveroflife (Nov 6, 2010)

IN NOVEMBER??? that's insanity!


----------



## gibson (Nov 7, 2010)

Early October we had a Saturday when it was pushing 80 degrees.  Coming back from Newport, I took a swing thru Jamestown, an island at the mouth of Narragansett Bay.  The water temp was still probably in the mid 60's so no biggie.  But there were a lot of people swimming.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 7, 2010)

I once flipped a small sailboat on Lake George on October 31st.   I was real young at the time and my father, who was in the boat with me, was pizzed!  

ROTFLMAO remembering.  

Matt


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 7, 2010)

Many years ago went thru the ice in a Bronco on the eve of the Super Bowl. Up to my chest, that was cold.  Had driven off the side of the road into a field at night when nature called. Someone had dug a large pit for fill dirt, but had dug around trees. With six inches of snow I had no idea there was even a pit there. Had driven 75 on the ice before it broke thru.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 7, 2010)

come on up here to york beach and watch the surfers climb over the snow banks all winter long in their dry suits to catch storm waves, (I think the cold does something to the brain), you will see them lying in the water between catching waves as the water temp is still around 45 all winter, compared to the air temp (I have seen them surfing down into the teens). when they  come out with icicles on their beards, you know it is cold!


----------



## Xena (Nov 14, 2010)

hehe. Did a job down in Scituate MA the other day and saw
some dudes surfing.  Brrrrr


----------



## 'bert (Nov 15, 2010)

I remember when I was younger myself and friend had to go to 3 different lakes in April to find one that we could ski on.  The first 2 still had ice on them.  We went for one ski each and then proceeded directly to much boozahol to numb the cold.  Still makes me laugh thinking about it.  One of the great things about this site.  Thanks.


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 29, 2010)

one nut out surfing in the blizzard waves recently at Hampton Beach, NH
http://www.wmur.com/news/26299647/detail.html
I guess the adrenalin keeps you warm!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 29, 2010)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> I guess the adrenalin keeps you warm!



Or the stupidity! Wow!


----------



## Later (Dec 29, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> I once flipped a small sailboat on Lake George on October 31st.   I was real young at the time and my father, who was in the boat with me, was pizzed!
> 
> ROTFLMAO remembering.
> 
> Matt



In Lake George it doesn't matter the month - it's always cold.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 30, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> rowerwet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even the sharks were too cold to go out and play that day! Absolutely NUTS!


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 30, 2010)

Bet there was some major sack shrinkage going on...


----------

